# Electric Ireland or Bord Gais?



## Logo (26 Sep 2017)

Hi. I'm a long time ESB/ Electric Ireland customer as were my parents. Bord Gais just contacted me to switch with the offer of:
- no contract (7 day cancellation policy)
- €50 credit to switch
- A unit rate of 14.2 - compared to 15.13 with Electric Ireland
As a long time Electric Ireland customer (20+ years) I contacted them to see if I could get a better deal but the dept that deals with my question was busy and would ring back. I was a bit annoyed that they had such lack of interest in a long term customer and I'm tempted to switch providers - but I wondering if any other posters have had good/ bad experiences with Bord Gais?
Thanks.


----------



## Páid (26 Sep 2017)

Put your figures into Bonkers.ie and work out where you can get the best deal.

https://www.bonkers.ie/compare-gas-electricity-prices/


----------



## Logo (26 Sep 2017)

Páid said:


> Put your figures into Bonkers.ie and work out where you can get the best deal.


Thanks Paid. Some good deals there. But most are:
- paperless billing
- only online account access
- direct debit payments
- one year contracts etc.
which might be really convenient for some - but not for me. 
My question is simply if any other posters have had good/ bad experiences with Bord Gais as an electricity provider. Thanks


----------



## Leo (26 Sep 2017)

Logo said:


> My question is simply if any other posters have had good/ bad experiences with Bord Gais as an electricity provider. Thanks



I was with them for a few years before switching to a cheaper deal a few years back. I had no issues with them then, or when switching away from them.


----------



## newirishman (26 Sep 2017)

Logo said:


> My question is simply if any other posters have had good/ bad experiences with Bord Gais as an electricity provider. Thanks


Not entirely sure how to answer that question. You sign up with them, they invoice you the metered usage based on the contracted rates, you pay the bill. Not a lot that can go wrong. Every 2 months or so you submit a meter reading to the network. The infrastructure is done by ESB networks anyways, and the electricity (in terms of generation and actual electrons) is the same regardless who sends you a bill.
It happens very rarely that something goes wrong with billing or payments.


----------



## Logo (28 Sep 2017)

Thanks for the information Paid, Leo & newirishman. I've just switched to Bord Gais electricity due to an unsolicited offer of:

5% discount off of the lowest standard unit rates in the country - _16.2 cent per unit INC. VAT. 14.26 CENT PER UNIT AFTER VAT. _(currently paying 15.13 with EI).
€50 cash back off of your first electricity bill.
No contracts.
Pay your bills how ever you want.
An extra 3% if you get your bills by email.
We'll see how it goes


----------



## odyssey06 (28 Sep 2017)

If you shop in Tesco you can use clubcard points to offset against your Bord Gais bill...

Electric Ireland seem to be tied to Supervalu real rewards.


----------

